# Drywall Rates in Saskatchewan



## K-dawg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to move to Saskatchewan as it seems to be pretty busy right now. Can someone tell what the rates are for boarding, taping, texture. Thanks.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. 
_______________


----------

